# Help point me in a direction



## 1Tkdkid (Jun 21, 2015)

I have recently moved to Dallas Texas and I am looking for a Tae Kwon Do school. I have a purple belt in Tae Kwon Do and I would like to continue my training. 

Could anyone point me in a direction to a great shcool?

 Thank you guys for your wisdom in this matter.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 22, 2015)

The Dallas, TX area is still a kind of large area; can you narrow it down a little more?  I know we've got a few members from that area and maybe they'll chime in.


----------



## 1Tkdkid (Jun 22, 2015)

I would like to find a gym around Carrollton, Plano, or Farmers Branch.


----------

